# "Jim Dandy Surrey"



## spook1s (Apr 22, 2011)

*"Gym Dandy Surrey"*

I haven't seen too many of these up for sale EVER! This one is VERY incomplete. Has all 4 wheels, 3 hubcaps, all drivetrain parts are present and function...

From what I've found out, these were made from the 50's possibly into the early 70's.
There is talk of it being mentioned or featured on The Art Linkletter show "Kids say the Darndest Things"

I'm curious if anyone has any interest in trading anything? I like 30'-50's Balloon tire bikes. I'm just testing the waters. It will be put on soon if I get no interesting offers.




Any Trades?


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

that is cool


----------



## spook1s (Oct 22, 2011)

It's still available. I listed it but didn't get many bids.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2011)

About 2 yrs ago i found a complete one with canapy and all parts and decals  for $375 but didnt pull the trigger.Now i wish i would have but it did take alot of room


----------



## spook1s (Oct 28, 2011)

I've only seen 1 complete unit myself! That's actually how I came to realize what this one actually was! It's always spent it's life in a friend of mine's family. I "inherited" it since we grew up together and he moved away to California. From what I hear, it's spent most of it's life in this shape. When he and I met, we were already "too big" to play w/ it much but it was always in the garage for our little cousins, nieces, nephews, etc...

Without it's canopy it could be more of a "speedster-runabout" version!!

I've seen the decal kits for sale on E-bay.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 12, 2011)

Bump!!

Any interest in this Surrey? good parts donor!

Any Trades?

Looking for Pre-War Western Flyer CWC 26" Boy's tank, Nice set of chrome drop center rims, ORIGINAL working Delta Rocket Ray,  Pre-War Murray boy's 26" frame/fork, Front fender lights,...???

Mainly interested in older early stuff.


----------



## Tonyabirdeason (Jul 13, 2012)

*Neat I Would Like to Know if you still have these parts?  My Kids and I Are looking*

Sir?
Neat I Would Like to Know if you still have these parts?  My Kids and I Are looking for a very incomplete Something to do For Fun!!! This may just be perfect if you have and we can work something out.. O SO NEAT!!!! Call me please 231-445-4039

Thank you Tonya 



spook1s said:


> I'm thinking about putting this on the auction block soon. I haven't seen too many of these up for sale EVER! This one is VERY incomplete. Has all 4 wheels, 3 hubcaps, all drivetrain parts are present and function...
> 
> From what I've found out, these were made from the 50's possibly into the early 70's.
> There is talk of it being mentioned or featured on The Art Linkletter show "Kids say the Darndest Things"
> ...


----------



## spook1s (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! Tonya! It's still available.


----------



## dusted (Aug 5, 2013)

*Surrey*

Do you still have the surrey? very interested in it. please let me know, thanks


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

I had one of those that looked like a cycle rickshaw. Closest pic I got was this:


----------



## dirt (Apr 27, 2016)

I bought this Gym Dandy Ricksha at an auction and I would love to restore it but I cannot find any information anywhere on it... I mean anywhere.  I cannot even find anyone at Gym Dandy to contact... any help?




















View attachment 309944


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

kool stuff here!


----------



## Brianoregon24 (Aug 13, 2017)

Anyone know anything about Surrey? 
The complete set is here.


----------



## Ron McCool (Apr 17, 2020)

By chance, is this still available? I could use another project to work on. Thanks.


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2020)

I picked this complete one up at a garage sale last year........$100


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2020)

Could use a rear wheel with a good tire......


----------



## Ron McCool (Apr 21, 2020)

Is the steering freed-up on it, and what price would you be asking for it?? Ron at (812)366-3721 near Corydon, Indiana  Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 21, 2020)

From 2011


----------



## Daveman_the_caveman (May 23, 2020)

Ron McCool said:


> By chance, is this still available? I could use another project to work on. Thanks.



I have a gym dandy surrey cart that I'm thinking about letting go. Let me know if you're interested


----------

